# Missed LH surge? Almost POS OPK, then faint. Insight?



## Leinzlove

Well CD 26, and I'm stumped. Nearly Pos OPK's CD 21 & CD 22, then faint since. Also on CD 22, I thought a part of the test line couldv'e been as dark as control line. I also had EWCM both days. And cramping night of CD 22, didn't feel like O cramping, but like AF cramps. For the last few days I've been down, thinking my body geared to O, then stopped. But, last night I started thinking maybe I missed the surge and did O. My boobs are sore, and usually thats a 2ww symptom for me.

So, that leaves me in cycle limbo. And REALLY wishing I'd temped. There are 3 possibilities. 1.) I ovulated on CD 22, and I am 4dpo 2.) I haven't ovulated yet 3.) I'm not going to ovulate.

So, with that in mind. I'll probably take a PG test in a week. In the meantime, keep watching for O. And BD atleast every other day. TTC sure can be complicated.


----------



## Ttc1at34

:dust:Hi leinzlove...did you drink fluids before testing? I have the same problem, keep getting almost pos opks and ewcm comes and goes, for three weeks now! I read that lh is always present and can fluctuate daily, but it's not positive unless the test line is darker. I think it takes some time for the hormones to balance after MC, I am on CD 24 and another almost-positive this morning. Hope today will be my day, if i test it again later!
:dust:


----------



## lindblum

Is this the first cycle after your loss? opks can play funny during that time. I had an almost surge that went white after it gradually got darker but not quite. about two weeks later the opks got darker again and i ovulated. i was testing everyday. From the fake surge to the real one i had ewcm everyday.
good luck xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I only had EWCM for those two days, same days as almost pos OPK. Then they went faint, always a line present, and I've went to Creamy Wet CM.

I don't think I'm drinking alot. But, my sleep schedule isn't consistent. I've also only OPK once a day, so I could've missed my surge. And maybe I haven't O'd yet. I wish I'd temped.

Yes, this is my first cycle after loss.


----------



## Ttc1at34

Wow, I am so excited! Hang in there, because you will probably still get your positive. I am on CD 25, finally saw a temp dip this morning, and this afternoon, the positive opk. I had lots of almost positives in the last couple weeks, this one was a definite, fast positive, much different from the others. Now I just have to convince DH to DTD tonight...maybe this will be my month?? Good luck, and hang in there!


----------



## Sprite2011

Hang on in there you can get a weird thing when your body tries to ovulate but for some reason doesn't and it will then try to do it again and hopefully release that eggy!!
good luck


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies... My update: I'm sure now that I haven't O'd yet. I've decided to calm down... and wait.

Today is CD28, and EWCM with nearly pos OPK. I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up. But, I hope my body gets to O, this time. It's obviously trying to. I can't assume anything and put myself in a 2ww that isn't one. Hoping for pos OPK in 12 hrs. I had to order more O tests, as I'm now testing twice daily.

I'm hoping I O this week. There are only 6 December EDD's left. And I would love to give DH a baby for his Dec. 26 birthday. I'd just love a shot. BD is lined up perfectly. CD18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28. If its going to happen, it should happen any day.


----------



## Leinzlove

Update: I got my positive OPK, yesterday. CD 29, still positive today! :happydance:


----------



## Ttc1at34

Congrats!! I knew it would come for you! :)


----------



## Sprite2011

Leinzlove said:


> Update: I got my positive OPK, yesterday. CD 29, still positive today! :happydance:

yay! thats excellent! I'm still waiting CD17 (normally CD14), my clearblue fertility thing is still showing high fertility and has been since CD8!! No peak yet- think the mc really messed things up for me!! Am going to start doing the OPK (poas variety!) but think I would really struggle not to drink for 4 hours before! I wonder if 2 would be ok? Does anyone know the best time to do it?
xx:hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

do you test 2 times a day? sometimes women miss there surge on the test. some women lets say have a 12 hours surge before they ovulate. say urs is positive at 6am. but you dont test til like 9 pm, you'll miss it. still had it, just missed in on test.

xo


----------



## Leinzlove

Sprite2011: Don't give up! I didn't get a positive OPK until CD30, originally thought CD29 was positive... close but not so. So, it took one month after MC for O. It was nearly 2 weeks after I would in a usual cycle.

I wonder if your monitor is picking up leftover HCG? My PG test didn't go BFN until CD15.

I hope you see O day, soon! :hugs:

KeepthefaithX- Thanks for your response! But, I did get my positive OPK. So, that wasn't the case for me. I just had a case of impatience.


----------



## Sprite2011

Have done some HPTs and they are all negative, the monitor read low for 2 days then high since! Think will take it with a pince of salt and use the poas variety as well (bought lots off ebay!!). 
Its amazing how much this has messed things up, I was really lucky and got pregnant with no predictor (we had been in Oz and actually conceived when got back jet lagged with no idea that I was fertile then!!)
Want to be pregnant again but am also v scared but at the mo I'll take some normality to my cycle! :wacko:
Will keep hanging on in there, hope it happens before the 20-22 of april cos I go onto nights then so hubby will maybe having to rush home before I leave :blush:


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope it happens before then to. I hope you didn't buy Wanfu, they didn't detect my surge. You should see the picture in my ttc journal. I use IC Wondfo's and they work perfectly.


----------



## Sprite2011

Am at work at the mo so not sure what the OPKs are but am waiting for some clearblue ones (with the smiley faces to make it simple for me!), Have really bad cramps and feel sicky so feels like af maybe on its way or maybe body gearing up for ov which in all honesty hope not- working ridiculous hours over the next 2 days and am so tired after 13 hours at work bd will be the last thing on my mind, but if OPK was positive sure I could find the energy from somewhere!!
Only plus side bout my job is that I'm only called when needed so at the mo ok but still pretty early!! 
Hope you all have a great Easter
:hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

13 hour days. Yuck! I hope they fly by and you are ready for lots of BD, when you get your positive OPK! Happy Easter to you, and yours also. :hugs:


----------



## lindblum

good luck in the tww leinzlove, 

sprite hope you ovulate soon x


----------



## Sprite2011

Leinzlove said:


> Sprite2011: Don't give up! I didn't get a positive OPK until CD30, originally thought CD29 was positive... close but not so. So, it took one month after MC for O. It was nearly 2 weeks after I would in a usual cycle.
> 
> I wonder if your monitor is picking up leftover HCG? My PG test didn't go BFN until CD15.
> 
> I hope you see O day, soon! :hugs:
> 
> KeepthefaithX- Thanks for your response! But, I did get my positive OPK. So, that wasn't the case for me. I just had a case of impatience.

Had a look at your OPKs! So cool mine haven't looked like the fact you have were at CD30 gives me hope and makes me think i need to be patient!!
lots of baby dust
Hope a :bfp: is coming your way! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I understand how hard patience is especially in the cycle after MC before AF. I got to CD25 and thought I may have missed my surge. CD22 threw me out a almost positive OPK with EWCM. So, my body probably experienced a gear up and stopped, which isn't uncommon. But, I was so worried I wouldn't O, at all.

I hope O, happens for you soon, and its worth the wait with that :bfp:! :hugs:

I'm happy to be in the 2ww. And I hope to never have another 46 day cycle again!


----------

